# convert bifold to french door



## roberts (Jul 11, 2011)

how can i convert a bifold door into a french door?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 11, 2011)

Do you want to use the door slabs that you have or are you planning to buy new. 
Most often the rough opening will be 1 1/5" to low and 3/4 to narrow for a standard door of the same size.


----------



## jniter (Jul 16, 2011)

do you mean you want to hang your bi-fold like a french door? so it folds but then swings open?

try looking at folding shutters?


----------



## jniter (Jul 16, 2011)

oooh...this thing is so cool.
i was looking for such a thing for my laundry closet. SWEET.
Full-access bi-fold door


----------



## TheDoorGuy (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for that link Jniter!
I have used Johnson hardware for various applications over the years 
but have not see this style.  Kind of a best of both worlds thing.
RC/DG


----------

